# proof of concept    The Pen



## mredburn (Nov 7, 2012)

Having made the parts for a roller ball click pen that seperated in the middle I decided to make a long click version.  I made a silver adapter to match the chrome click mechanism, soldered a clip directly to the adapter and turned a new nib that is drilled and tapped to take the m8 x .75 threads as well as drilled for the refill and spring sizes.  In the first picture you see the parts that make up the pen. The front brass adapter,front return spring, silver nose cone, refill, rear spring,the clip/bushing adapter. and the Schmidt click mechanism. 





In my last thread on this concept Skip mentioned the rear spring as bieng there for cushion for personal writing styles. When I pulled a spring out as luck would have it it fits right up around the stem of the click mechanism and sholders on the clip on the stem.




The pen bieng assembled




pictures of the finished pen 












The blank was left overs from my grandchildren's pen making and my wife has claimed it for work. There are a couple rough spots I need to work out for future production but it was a fun proiject and i started and finished it in one day. Thats pretty quick for most of my pens.
Questions, comments,  all are welcome.


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 7, 2012)

looks really cool, how does it look together and does it function the way you expected it to?!


----------



## mredburn (Nov 7, 2012)

Seamus Take another look I hit the submit button instead of the preview button and  I had to add some more stuff.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 7, 2012)

But Yes it does work just fine. The lower spring gives before the top one when clicking it to advance the refill. then if you have a heavy hand writing the back spring has a little give as you write.  When you retract the refill it works just as it should.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice pen Mike. I like that blank. Not sure I understand having two springs. Not surprising?:redface:  The silver nose piece I really like.:wink:


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 7, 2012)

mredburn said:


> But Yes it does work just fine. The lower spring gives before the top one when clicking it to advance the refill. then if you have a heavy hand writing the back spring has a little give as you write.  When you retract the refill it works just as it should.


Got it!


----------



## RichF (Nov 7, 2012)

That is awesome.  I love the silver work that you do.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice pen! Your concept proved out very well.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 7, 2012)

I was able to finish it in a day because I used parts I had on hand and cut them up rather than cast all new ones. The top adapter was a Euro 8mm round finial, I cut, drilled, and tapped.  I will have to make up masters and mold them and cast them later.  For this pen I would rather have had a stepped nosecone like the Euros or slim lines have. It would have matched the angular clip and click mechanism a little better.  THe pen is 5.5inches long and the blank is 4.192


----------



## RichF (Nov 7, 2012)

I agree a stepped nosecone would complement the design and pull it all together.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 8, 2012)

Well done Mike !!! It came out great!!:biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Nov 8, 2012)

The drilling on this one was much easier now that I changed the tailstock to a bigger one. I drilled from both ends and Had no lip I could feel where the bit overlapped.


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 8, 2012)

Mike, did you plate the click mech? You mentioned it being chrome and it looks brighter in the last 4 pics and darker in the first 2. The ones I've bought aren't chrome so I was just curious if they came like that or not.

The pen is awesome! I really like what you've done and it's something to ponder when I make my next one.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 8, 2012)

Brooks I believe they are chrome plated brass. It could be nickle plating but I doubt it. 
I have cut them down before and they are brass underneath the plating.


----------



## Fishinbo (Nov 8, 2012)

It is sexy.


----------



## bluwolf (Nov 8, 2012)

I can take or leave the blank but the rest of it is your usual first class job Mike. How about another one in a nice medium blue:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 9, 2012)

Mike,
Love this pen.  I'll agree with Mike, usual top notch work.


----------

